# Bone Cancer progression



## bgood

Cheyenne, my sweet 13 yr old golden was diagnosed with bone cancer a month ago. She had suddenly yelped on several occasions holding up her left leg, then would be completely normal. I thought she had injured her paw, but the x-ray showed a tumor on her shoulder close to the spine. The prognosis was 4-6 weeks with no radiation or chemo. Surgery was not an option due to the location. So, I opted for only pain meds and have been waiting for her to let me know when it's time to make one last trip to the vet. So far the meds - tramadol once/day and meloxicam at night - have kept her comfortable. She's a little off balance, but it's hard to tell if it's from the meds or the tumor. She is also blind, having lost both eyes due to glaucoma. She has the strongest constitution of any dog I've ever met, so it's hard to tell if she's in any pain. She has had 5 surgeries in her life already. At 5 mos, she had surgery for OCD in her shoulder. Two years ago, she lost one eye, then had 2 surgeries to remove a tumor from her jaw. She then lost the 2nd eye last Jan. She recovered from all surgeries very quickly, and returned to her playful, Alpha dog self. She even went swimming in the pond with her playmates this summer. With all she has been through, I don't want her to suffer one minute. I almost put her down the week we learned of the bone cancer. I am so nervous to leave her, but she seems fine. Has anyone gone through bone cancer with their golden? Just wondering what to expect next, if symptoms will return the same way, or what? The vet said the pains will come more frequent and last longer, but it's been over a month and she still seems the same.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

First, welcome to the forum. Second so very sorry for your pups diagnosis. I wish I had more info for you but this is not a cancer I have lost a pup to.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Welcome to the forum, although I'm sorry it is under these curcumstances. I'm sorry, I really don't have any info for you, but stick around and I am sure there will be some to help you out. It sounds like you have quite a fighter on your hands....I wish her many more good days with you and your family.


----------



## goldensrbest

I am so sorry, i lost a golden , to bone cancer , several years ago, she was not quite 10, another member on here, lost her beloved golden, a few months ago, debles, is her name, selka, was her dog.


----------



## Karen519

*Bgood*

BGOOD

I am so very sorry for your sweet senior's diagnosis.

DEBLES on here can probably tell you alot about bone cancer. She lost her Selka, about two months ago. Praying for you and Cheyenne.

In order for you to private message anyhone on here or receive a private msg. you have to have 15 posts.

If you need me to contact Debles, just email me at: [email protected] with your email info and I will contact Debles.


----------



## tippykayak

I'm really sorry to hear about Cheyenne's health problems, but I'm glad she's led a full and rich life.

Osteosarcoma weakens the bone as it progresses, so if you wait too long, the bone will eventually break and the dog will be in sudden and excruciating pain. If she were my dog, I would be sure to let her go before that happens. I'd rather put her down early and spare her the pain of the health crisis than try to squeak out a few more days and weeks. If she's experiencing regular pain now, I'd have a serious talk with the vet about whether it's time.

Osteosarcoma also commonly metastasizes to the lungs, so you may see breathing issues and other symptoms of lung cancer after a while. In some cases, when the bone tumor progresses slowly, it's the lung metastases that eventually kill the dog.

Given that she's a stoic dog who is outright yelping from the pain sometimes, and things are only going to get worse, I would be inclined to spoil her rotten for a few days and then let her go gently. If she could understand the decision, she would never begrudge you a few days or weeks.

Of course, she's your dog, not mine, and you know her better than anybody else in the wide world. Just hold her close and think about what is best for her. I know I've always wanted to hold onto my dogs longer than I really should, and it has been hard for me to really step back and do what's best for them instead of what's best for me.

Slip her some warm liverwurst from me and give her a kiss. We also love pictures of sweet old Goldens here, so please post a couple if you can.


----------



## iansgran

Welcome, and sorry for what you are going through. My Subiaco was 11 when he got bone cancer. He was diagnosed right after Christmas and lived until May. The vet increased the pain meds a couple times. He slept a lot, until the end when he became very restless. That was our sign.


----------



## bgood

Thanks so much for sharing your experience. I'm very sorry you lost a pet this way. I've never had a pet w/cancer, so I don't know what to expect. Did your dog have only pain meds, or was surgery, chemo or radiation part of the treatment?


----------



## goldensrbest

In my dog , i lost , i did not know she had it, until, her leg actually broke, she showed no signs, until one day, would not go out all day, this was the day, she slipped on two steps, fell, could not get up. I also had a old english, that had a large knot inside her leg, she had bone cancer, she also went down hill quickly.


----------



## bgood

So sorry you've been through this too. I'm torn because I don't want her to suffer, but with the pain meds, she's not exhibiting any symptoms - and it's been almost a month since her first symptoms. I just want to do the right thing by my dear friend.


----------



## bgood

Thanks for your advice. She stopped showing any signs of pain once we began pain meds. Just trying to figure out what symptoms will show up while on pain meds. I don't want to wait until a break occurs. 

I tried to post pics to my profile, but it wasn't showing up. Maybe it will this time.


----------



## Karen519

*Bgood*

Beverly

Can't find you on Facebook
Can you send me a friend invite?
Here is my Facebook Link
Login | Facebook


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

I am sorry that Cheyenne is going through this (love the name by the way!).
I really don't have any advice to offer. Tippykayak has offered some wonderful information regarding the cancer itself and some options to consider. 

I really do think you will know when it is time. As stoic as our babies are, I do believe they let us know when they are ready to go to the bridge. 

I really hope she stays painfree for as long as possible. Just hold her really tight and let her know how much you love her. 

Wishing you stength at this time - Kim


----------



## BayBeams

My dog, Beau, who is 9 years old, currently has osteosarcoma. He was diagnosed on 8-23-10 and is doing great. He has no symptoms at this point and I am keeping my fingers crossed everyday that continues. You can read about Beau in the following threads:
Under in your thoughts: Amazing Beau, Celebrating Life http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/83939-amazing-beau-celebrating-life.html
and under the anatomy section: Beau joins the injured list http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...d-standard/83384-beau-joins-injured-list.html


I would love to hear more about your amazing pup! Stay positive and hopeful...it helps!
Welcome!


----------



## Karen519

*Beverly*

Beverly

I went to the BROWN SEARCH on top of the forum here, typed in BayBeams threads and hit enter:

Here are the threads about BayBeams, dog, Beau:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=1499161


*PS If you want to email me some pics of Cheyenne, I will post in this thread * [email protected]


----------



## jays1fan

sorry to hear the sad news.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

tippykayak said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about Cheyenne's health problems, but I'm glad she's led a full and rich life.
> 
> Osteosarcoma weakens the bone as it progresses, so if you wait too long, the bone will eventually break and the dog will be in sudden and excruciating pain. If she were my dog, I would be sure to let her go before that happens. I'd rather put her down early and spare her the pain of the health crisis than try to squeak out a few more days and weeks. If she's experiencing regular pain now, I'd have a serious talk with the vet about whether it's time.
> 
> Osteosarcoma also commonly metastasizes to the lungs, so you may see breathing issues and other symptoms of lung cancer after a while. In some cases, when the bone tumor progresses slowly, it's the lung metastases that eventually kill the dog.
> 
> Given that she's a stoic dog who is outright yelping from the pain sometimes, and things are only going to get worse, I would be inclined to spoil her rotten for a few days and then let her go gently. If she could understand the decision, she would never begrudge you a few days or weeks.
> 
> Of course, she's your dog, not mine, and you know her better than anybody else in the wide world. Just hold her close and think about what is best for her. I know I've always wanted to hold onto my dogs longer than I really should, and it has been hard for me to really step back and do what's best for them instead of what's best for me.
> 
> Slip her some warm liverwurst from me and give her a kiss. We also love pictures of sweet old Goldens here, so please post a couple if you can.


Big hugs to you and Cheyenne. Watching them get old, and ill, is the hardest part about loving dogs.

I was going to say much the same as Brian. I'd hate to see a dog suddenly break a bone. Are you able to leave her confined somewhere where she can't fall, etc. when you're not home?

It's the hardest choice to make, but one that's made with love and respect for our fur kids.

Know that you have lots of people thinking of and supporting you during this difficult time.


----------



## BayBeams

bgood said:


> Thanks for your advice. She stopped showing any signs of pain once we began pain meds. Just trying to figure out what symptoms will show up while on pain meds. I don't want to wait until a break occurs.
> 
> I tried to post pics to my profile, but it wasn't showing up. Maybe it will this time.


My biggest fear is that Beau's bone will break. I am so careful about limiting his activity and keeping him from falling. Beau is fooling all of us by staying strong and happy. Is it like this for all dogs that have osteosarcoma...absolutely not, but so far Beau has been one of the lucky ones and I remain hopeful


----------



## Maxs Mom

BGOOD... Welcome and I am SO sorry for your girls diagnosis. I lost my beautiful Maxine last fall just shy of 13 to osteosarcoma. Fortunately for me, it was in her mouth not her limb, but the progression was not very slow at all. 

We chose not to do any heroics (surgery, chemo etc) and keep her as comfortable as possible for as long as possible. She went for a full month pain free from the time of diagnosis. We had to constantly modify her medication "cocktail" (as I called it) some days were better, some were not. She actually brightened up considerably about 3 1/2 months post diagnosis. Then there was one bad day. Only one, we did not hang on at the end of that day she told us, she was tired. We let her go. 

Today is exactly 13 months. She made it about 4 1/2 months from time of diagnosis. Every dog is different, and I hope for your sake, you get a lot of fabulous time to love on her left. Maxine was my heart dog, and I miss her every day. Please give Cheyenne a hug for me. When you do, and she hugs you back, that was from me to you. 

Welcome


----------



## tippykayak

I agree that you do tend to realize when it's time and the dog will "tell" you. I also think that we have a responsibility as owners to realize how stoic dogs, particularly Goldens, can be. I know that my dogs have taken significant injuries and not shown any significant sign of them. I found a 4-inch gash on Gus's leg after an afternoon fetching in the rain. He never limped, nor did he flinch as it was stapled up. There was serious pain there, but he only showed the most subtle signs of it.

My experience makes me err on the side of ending suffering before the signs are overt and severe. Once the dog shows significant lethargy, loss of appetite, panting when not hot or exerted, constant yawning, restlessness, etc., I assume he's in significant pain. 

I am not pushing bgood to put Cheyenne down, but I think we need to be very sensitive to subtle signs of discomfort and pain as part of getting in tune with how a sick dog is really feeling.


----------



## Tahnee GR

tippykayak said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about Cheyenne's health problems, but I'm glad she's led a full and rich life.
> 
> Osteosarcoma weakens the bone as it progresses, so if you wait too long, the bone will eventually break and the dog will be in sudden and excruciating pain. If she were my dog, I would be sure to let her go before that happens. I'd rather put her down early and spare her the pain of the health crisis than try to squeak out a few more days and weeks. If she's experiencing regular pain now, I'd have a serious talk with the vet about whether it's time.
> 
> Osteosarcoma also commonly metastasizes to the lungs, so you may see breathing issues and other symptoms of lung cancer after a while. In some cases, when the bone tumor progresses slowly, it's the lung metastases that eventually kill the dog.
> 
> Given that she's a stoic dog who is outright yelping from the pain sometimes, and things are only going to get worse, I would be inclined to spoil her rotten for a few days and then let her go gently. If she could understand the decision, she would never begrudge you a few days or weeks.
> 
> Of course, she's your dog, not mine, and you know her better than anybody else in the wide world. Just hold her close and think about what is best for her. I know I've always wanted to hold onto my dogs longer than I really should, and it has been hard for me to really step back and do what's best for them instead of what's best for me.
> 
> Slip her some warm liverwurst from me and give her a kiss. We also love pictures of sweet old Goldens here, so please post a couple if you can.


While I know it is not what you want to hear, I agree with Brian. It is far kinder to let her go a little early, before the pain becomes too much for her to bear, than to wait too late. Think of it as the last gift you can give her- a loving, pain free farewell.

I have waited too long on two occasions, and those are the biggest regrets I have. It was selfishness on my part, I just couldn't bear to let them go, and it deprived my dogs of a calm, pain free end to their wonderful, giving lives.

I am so sorry that you are having to make a decision none of us ever want to make. Hug her and kiss her and tell her you love her.


----------



## KellyH

I'm so terribly sorry about this diagnosis. I lost Bridget to osteosarcoma (bone cancer) in her pelvis two months ago. She was 13 and a half. It was inoperable. 

Unfortunately from diagnosis to the time I sent her to the Rainbow Bridge was only two weeks. It was very very fast, even though vets set she could have maybe a couple of months. She was good on medication for that time, but it was clearly painful for her to stand up even though she insisted on getting up (with the aid of a sling) to go outside and go to the bathroom. But it was obviously painful for her, so she spent most of the time lying on her bed and only moving when she absolutely had to. 

Eventually the pain killers stopped working. We kept upping the dosage (she was always worse at night) The night before I made to the decision to let her go, she took FOUR painkillers (she was on Tramadol and on arthritis meds) and they just didn't work. She spent the whole night turning around trying to get comfortable and neither of us slept. Even though she was still eating like there was no tomorrow and even though she insisted on going outside to relieve herself, I could see the effort it was taking on her. And the light really went out of her eyes. As my vet said often with osteosarcoma the dogs are 100 percent healthy from the waist up, and that's why it was so hard. But I couldn't put her through another night where the pain meds simply weren't working anymore. 

I had also been taking her to physiotherapy until she got too sick. What really helped a lot was I spent a lot of time with hot water bottle compresses followed by ice compresses on her spine (as the physio suggested), which helped and lots of doggy massage - my neighbour is actually a Reiki Master and she would come and give her Reiki sessions, which surprisingly really helped her. It made her relaxed. 

You'll know when it's time. For Bridget, eventually the pain meds stopped working and it was hurting her so much to stand up even though she wanted to. 

Again, I'm so sorry for this diagnosis. I know how heartbreaking it is.

Like others have said, I let her go before she was in too much pain, and the vet said it was the best thing. Too many people wait till it's too late. Bridget never yelped or cried out in pain but I could see she was in distress. Because the cancer was in her pelvis I was told there was lest chance of a breakage and less chance of metastasizing too quickly to her lungs, but she needed to use her pelvis to stand up and that's what hurt her so much. I could also feel the tumour getting bigger every day and it was clearly putting pressure on her pelvis. I chose to let her go when she had a good morning, a great breakfast (boy that dog could eat!), lots of hugs and before the pain killers began to wear off again. 

In fact, the vet (who came to my house to let her go, which was wonderful so she was on her doggy bed with her head in my lap and surrounded by everyone and thing she loved) told me he could come that day or the next day and I knew she couldn't survive another night of such discomfort, even though I wanted her for another day at least. I know I did the right thing.


----------



## Debles

I am so sorry for your dear Cheyenne's diagnosis. My Selka was almost 11 and a half when he was diagnosed with osteosarcoma in his shoulder also. The young vet who showed me the xrays told me 6 mos. to a yr. Then we met with the more experienced vet who recommended amputation of his front leg and shoulder. We made the decision not to amputate because Selka had some wobbly problems with his back legs (probably neuropathy) and we knew in our gut he wouldn't be able to walk with three legs and no shoulder.
Instead we found a vet who was doing treatments to reduce his pain that they are doing at the major vet schools. He received an IV infusion of a biphosphinate and also laser treatments on his shoulder. That and the tramadol seemed to help. He limped but was happy up (7 weeks from diagnosis) until two days before we made the decision to let him go. The last day and night I laid by him and petted him so he could relax. He would raise up and pant if I stopped. I knew he was in alot of pain, even though we had added morphine that last day. The vet couldn't come till the next morning .We made arrangements for him to come to our house. Selka laid in my lap when he went to Heaven and it was very peaceful and I was so relieved he was free from pain. That last day and half were horrible. But I probably wouldn't have done it sooner because he seemed OK till then. He was still rolling in the grass! He ate great up untill the last morning. He ran and picked up a toy and went to meet the vet when he came. It killed me but we all knew he was so stoic and in horrible pain. I loved him enough to let him go.
I miss him so much, every minute. It has been two months and I cry alot.

I think you will know when Cheyenne is ready. Panting was a big sign for Selka and he was getting very wobbly going outside. I am so very sorry. I hate that any dog or anyone has to go through this.


----------



## Karen519

*Beverly*

Beverly

I am oh so very sorry that Cheyenne and you are going through this awful disease.

I think Deb's point about the panting was a sign that her Selka was in pain is very valid and hopefully Cheyenne will give you that sign. Like others said I would rather have my dog go to the Rainbow Bridge a little earlier, before they are in much pain.

I haven't lost a dog to osteosarcoma, but in March we lost our Snobear to hemangiosarcoma of the liver, LITERALLY overnight. He was SO HEALTHY and then became ill-they took xrays and suspected hemangio, they did exploratory surgery the next day and were 90% sure that's what it was, and we chose to be with him and send him to the Rainbow Bridge when he was under anesthetic-he was 10 years old.


----------



## bgood

Thank you to all who have offered advice on this thread. Because of my concerns, I went in and talked with her vet today. I explained that although she was not showing signs of the quick sharp pain that she initially had, she was starting to hesitate going downstairs, was more restless last night, and panted a lot. The vet confirmed my fears that this was Cheyenne's stoic way of responding to the pain. She did the same thing (panted) when she had pain from glaucoma. It was not an easy decision, but I went ahead and made the appointment for Cheyenne on Friday. I owe her this last gift as her owner. I knew the time was near, but needed the vet to confirm it. They have been so supportive of all my decisions, and gave me a prescription for Xanax to calm Cheyenne before I take her in. She has always hated going to the vet. From what I've read on here and other sites, the risk of a break is just too great to try to keep her any longer. Her tumor is in her shoulder and close to the spine, so I'm also concerned about paralysis.
So, thank you once again to all of you who answered my questions so quickly. Cheyenne has been one great dog. I got her and her sister Kayla at a rough time in my life. My husband had been diagnosed with ALS and these great dogs have been with me through many tough days. Cheyenne is the Alpha dog and has always had to be the first to do everything. I'm taking lots of pictures tonight of Cheyenne with Kayla, and her other sister, Runtly (my sister's dog). I'll post them and others. I'm sad, but no longer concerned about when and how. I'll beat ole Mother Nature to the punch on that one. Thank you all again. It's nice to be in the company of golden lovers.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I am so sorry your time is coming close. I do think you are doing the right thing, however I know how painful it will be for you.

PLEASE keep visiting us here, and share fabulous stories about Cheyenne as I am sure you have a lot (and pictures) we want to help you through this. 

By the way... I had a Kayla too. She was my "sort of" golden. I think she was a mix with an english setter, from a back yard breeder but she was a good girl and I loved her. She was Maxine's predecessor. So that would be 2-3 goldens ago. 

Give Cheyenne a hug from me, and let her know, there won't be any pain at the bridge. Max will look for her.


----------



## Karen519

*Beverly*

Beverly

I just read your beautiful post about Cheyenne with tears in my eyes.
You are doing the MOST LOVING thing for your sweet girl-it is hard, but Ken and I promised our dogs we would never let them suffer.

We will look forward to pics of your sweetie.
*Please email them to me if you have any trouble posting them*. It can be tricky. I am so VERY HAPPY you joined this forum and please keep coming on!!!

[email protected]

If you want to try to post the pics this is how:

Type your post
Arrow Down to GO Advanced
click on that
Then Arrow Down to Manage Attachments - click on that
Then go to browse and find pic on your computer
Then click on upload
Then click on SAVE CHANGES and picture should show in the post.

***I would be more than happy to do for you, though*


----------



## amy22

BGOOD I am so very sorry....I will say a prayer on Friday that Cheyenne has a smooth, calm trip to the Rainbow Bridge. Many of our Goldens will be there to meet her.
This is just hearbreaking and I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm just catching up on threads and I'm sorry your time with Cheyenne is coming to an end. I think you are doing the most compassionate thing if Cheyenne is suffering. We lost our golden this year to hemangiosarcoma complications. He did beautifully for 3 1/2 months but two days before we sent him to heaven he suffered a total cruciate tear and was in pain. I postponed the decision until my husband could fly back into town from Canada but I did have the veterinarian give him additional pain relief. He was stoic but you could tell in his eyes he was ready to be free of his afflictions. 

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519

*BGood*

BGood

My Snobear (and all of our beloved pets who are at the Bridge) will be there at the Rainbow Bridge to greet Cheyenne and look after her.


----------



## tippykayak

bgood said:


> It was not an easy decision, but I went ahead and made the appointment for Cheyenne on Friday. I owe her this last gift as her owner. I knew the time was near, but needed the vet to confirm it.


I'm so, so sorry to hear this, but it really does seem like you're making a good decision, one that is all about Cheyenne's needs and not about yours.

It always helped me to tell my favorite stories about my dogs. It helped me remember that my grief was really just the flip side of my joy, joy I'd never trade away no matter how hard things got. If you think it might help you too, we love to hear a good story about a GR.


----------



## bgood

*Cheyenne & friends*

Thank you so much for our compassionate posts. I am spoiling Cheyenne rotten tonight - sat on the floor rubbing her belly, shared some apple pie with her, took a few pictures, and now she's keeping my foot warm on the floor. Here's a few pictures of Cheyenne and friends. Cheyenne is the one with one winking ;-) The Viszla is my daughter's dog, Connor, and the light colored dog is Kayla, Cheyenne's sister. Their father was a yellow lab and mother was a golden.


----------



## Karen519

*Beverly*

Beverly

Cheyenne, Kayla and Connor are just beautiful!! I'm in love with Cheyenne.

Spoil her rotten-that is good!!!

I know HOW sad you must be, but think of what a wonderful and long life she has had with you and how she will be pain free and playing at the Rainbow Bridge.
We knew that we would have to put our Snobear to sleep the night before, too.

I will be praying for Cheyenne and you and please come back here for support!


----------



## Debles

Cheyenne is gorgeous. I think she even looks like my Selka. 
What a brave girl she has been for all she has been through.
My Gunner has glaucoma also.

You both are in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

Debles

I think Cheyenne does look like Selka.


----------



## PC Mom

I too lost a dog to osteosarcoma this March. His was in his left wrist and we chose amputation alone (no chemo, radiation, etc.). He was with us for another 8 wonderful months. I'm so sorry you didn't get that time with Cheyenne. You are doing the right thing. My heart will be with you tomorrow. ((HUGS))


----------



## tippykayak

For dog spoiling, I recommend cooking bacon in cast iron and then searing filet super-rare in the grease. Let cool in foil so it stays juicy and cut into teeny bits and feed slowly so you don't overdo it with the fat.

Cheyenne is a beautiful, sweet looking girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So very sorry to hear the news. You and Cheyenne will certainly be in my thoughts tomorrow and the coming days. Tell her to say hi to my Arby and Cedah at the bridge.


----------



## ggdenny

bgood, I'm so sorry about Cheyenne. It breaks my heart reading this and it's so sad. Please let her know how much all of us love her and will be with her in spirit as she crosses the Bridge. Give her a big wet kiss on the nose for me. Bless you.


----------



## BayBeams

I am so sorry for your need to make this tough decision. You are making a very loving choice and I respect you for such a decision made out of respect for your dear pup.
Hugs to you....


----------



## BeauShel

Coming into this thread late, I am reading this with tears in my eyes and my thoughts for you and your sweet girl. When I saw those pictures the first thing that went thru my mind is she is so beautiful and that wink makes her so special. And yes she looks like Selka. Even with that same special light in her eyes like him. 

The greatest gift we can give them is the gift to say goodbye even when it breaks our heart. They give us such unconditional love their entire lives and i think that is one reason our pain hurts so bad. 

We will keep you and Cheyenne in our prayers. she will have alot of great dogs meeting her at the bridge like my Beau and Ben.


----------



## Karen519

*Beverly and Cheyenne*

Beverly and Cheyenne:

Please know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers all day today.
BeauShel is so right-it is the GREATEST gift we can give our beloved pet.
CHEYENNE is such a beauty - love the wink!
Snobear will greet Cheyenne at the Bridge and show her the ropes, too!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

Hi there,
I was so terribly sad when I read the news today. I had tears spilling down my cheeks.
I am so very sorry. But like others have said, you are giving her the final gift of dignity and ending her suffering before it becomes too unbearable for her. It really is the ultimate final gift we can give to our pups!

You will both be in my thoughts today. The pictures were absolutely beautiful. 

Godspeed Cheyenne. 

I too would love, when you're ready, to hear more about her life.

All the best to you...you're in my thoughts,
I am sure my Bear will be there to greet her!
Kimxx


----------



## amy22

Thinking of you Beverly as you help Cheyenne to cross the Rainbow Bridge. Godspeed Cheyenne.


----------



## BayBeams

My thoughts are with you and your dear pup today. My Golden gang want to wrap their warm wagging tails around you to comfort you.
Peace to your heart...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sorry that it's time to say goodbye. Bless you for putting your sweet Cheyenne's needs above your breaking heart. You both will be in my prayers. Godspeed darling and hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Beverly*

Beverly

Thinking of you and Cheyenne.


----------



## bgood

Cheyenne - Parting Thoughts,
To all of you who have shared my thoughts and experiences during this difficult period, I want to share with you our last day with Cheyenne. After spending the morning with her outside walking in the yard, and trying to take pictures of her with her sister (neither were very cooperative), my daughter Rachel arrived at noon to help me get Cheyenne in the car. We took a a few pictures with her (below), lifted her gently in the car, and headed on our way. The saddest part of the day was leaving the house with Cheyenne and then coming back to the house without her. We brought lots of treats (home-made by my oldest daughter, Lindsay) so Cheyenne was very happy at the vet's office. She literally crawled under the sofa to make sure she got every last morsel. A chow-hound to the very last minute! Once given the sedative, she rested peacefully on my daughter's lap while I rubbed her belly. Her passing was very peaceful and quick. I couldn't have asked for a better ending for her triumphant life. Her first name was Zena Warrior Princess, but we chose to call her Cheyenne. She was indeed a true Warrior princess to the very end. Some stories about her - she once ate an entire pot roast we had left out to cool - she had a serious case of pancreatitis from that. She loved catching frisbees and even with one eye could catch them better than Connor, our Vizsla. After losing both eyes, I was walking her by my sister's pond, and when she heard my sister's dogs jump in the pond, she jumped in too - almost taking me with her. I let her go and she just swam around like she was at home. We clapped loudly to get her to the shallow end of the shore. Would a blind human do that? She "mothered" every puppy brought in our house as if they were her own. She would butt Kayla (her sister) with her nose if Kayla growled at the puppies. Such a protector of humans and animals. She put up with cats who liked to play with her wagging tail, never growling once at them. I'll never forget your strength and fortitude, Cheyenne. We all learned from you and your trials. You just kept going, and going, but I wasn't about to let you keep going in pain. I knew you would keep going even in pain, to stay with your human companions. It was my duty as your human caretaker not to allow that to happen. Thanks for taking care of us for so many years. Your warrior spirit will forever be with us! I love you and miss you terribly!


----------



## tippykayak

Sleep soft, good girl.


----------



## BeauShel

That post made me cry and was so touching. Cheyenne had such a beautiful spirit and a zest for life that we humans could learn so much from her and our pups. I know you and your family is hurting right now and I imagine her sister is missing her so just give Kayla lots of hugs and kisses and cherish all those wonderful times you had with Cheyenne.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a beautiful last day. The pictures you took are treasures of such a special, beautiful girl. My heart hurts for you. Just remember that the reunion is guaranteed. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Wonderful pictures of a beautiful, well loved girl  Sleep peacefully, Cheyenne.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Run free at the Bridge sweet Cheyenne. I'm sure there is plenty of pot roast for you to gobble up.


----------



## Karen519

*Beverly*

Beverly:

What a beautiful life and a beautiful last day you shared with Cheyenne.
She will love you always and you will see her at the Rainbow Bridge.
I love what your wrote about her and her beautiful pictures.
What a beautiful spirit Cheyenne is.

Rest in Peace, Sweet Cheyenne. Please give Snobear some big kisses for me!!


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'm so sorry for the loss of sweet Cheyenne...What a wonderful last day you shared. RIP


----------



## lucysmum

I am so sorry that your sweet warrior princess, Cheyenne had to leave.

You gave her a wonderful life, full of love. 

The pictures of her are beautiful, thank you for posting.

Sending you hugs from me and Lucy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Run free sweet Cheyenne. What a beautiful life.


----------



## Lilliam

Play well with my Cassie, Cheyenne...enjoy the ponds and the green grass. Run like the wind and chase lots of squirrels. You were a beautiful and well loved girl.


----------



## HovawartMom

RIP,Pretty Girl!.


----------



## Debles

Cheyenne was such an amazing courageous girl. You were blessed to have her 13 yrs but I know it is never enough. 
She was so beautiful and the photos are treasures forever.
Godspeed dear girl and God bless you Beverly.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Cheyenne, Sweet Warrior Princess.


----------



## Karen519

*Beverly*

Beverly

THinking of Cheyenne (playing with Snobear), you, your Daughters and your other babies today.


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
Aloha Nui Loa


----------



## caligal

Wishing you peace at this time bgood. Your Princess Warrior til the end. What a sweet girl you had the privilege of calling yours.


----------



## Karen519

*Steve*

Steve

Thank you SO MUCH FOR doing Cheyenne, The Warrior Princess, Rainbow Bridge Picture!!


----------



## bgood

Oh, thank you so much Steve! I love the picture! You are so awesome!

Thanks also, Karen for contacting Steve. I'm so glad I found this forum. I feel like I just joined a special family of friends!
~ Beverly


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry, Cheyenne sounds like such a special dog.

Run softly at the Bridge, Cheyenne


----------



## Karen519

*Beverly*

Beverly

You did find a special family of friends, and Steve Harlin is a wonderful man!!


----------



## Karen519

*Beverly and Cheyenne*

Bumping up for Cheyenne.
Rest in Peace, Sweet Girl!


----------



## jenverruto

*Buddy - cancer diagnosis*

Hi everyone, I know this thread is old but I'm hoping someone will still see it and give advice. 

We have a 14.5 year old goldie who got a bone cancer diagnosis in his front left leg about a week and a half ago, and looking at xrays from a month ago, in retrospect they could faintly see it. That said, we think he's had the cancer for about a month. 

I read through the forum and most say it's most humane to put him to sleep before a leg break, which confirms what our vet as well as an oncologist said. However, other posts in the forum as well as everyone else who has lost a pet, says "they'll tell you, you'll just know." 

Well, our Buddy is happy as a little clam and doesn't seem to care that his leg is deteriorating. He definitely is limping but when he lays down he is the happiest boy, still very hungry for food and full of life with mobility limitations of course. He's certainly not telling us he's ready but we can't let that bone break which would cause severe pain for him and major trauma for us as well.

Our vet said her advice was to enjoy him and spend lots of time with him for maybe a week, but to set a date. We are a wreck because it doesn't feel natural to put down such a happy sweet boy.

Advice?


----------



## Tahnee GR

I have always said that I would rather let my dog go a week too early than a day too late. And I don't think we always just know, sometimes we just don't want to see or sometimes, we must go a little sooner than they are indicating because of the pain that continuing could cause if, for example, the bone does break.

I know it's hard but I agree with your vet and the oncologist-set a date, enjoy your boy and then set him free. There is a wonderful post circulating on FB called "I died today" about the last day for a well loved dog. He went visiting, got to eat all sorts of yummy people food, said his good byes and then just went to sleep, happy and pain free, feeling very loved.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Here it is-better have Kleenex at the ready.

I Died Today. | Robyn Arouty Photography


----------



## gold4me

This is truly a most difficult decision for you to make. We have had to make decisions like this several times and it is NEVER easy. I have learned from the advice of our breeder and vet that we need to think about the quality of life, the dignity that our sweet angels need to maintain and then the best advice I got was from our breeder who said she felt a day too early was better than a day too late. My thoughts are with you as you make this decision.


----------



## Cpc1972

After jakes collapsed we didn't know what was wrong. They drained his heart and a cancer diagnosis was given. When they went to visit and pick him they saw a happy dog who wasn't showing pain. After he was stabilized with the drain we are like how do you put him to sleep when he is like that. You can't. If your boy is still happy eating well just enjoy him. You will know when it's time. Jake had his final collapse three weeks after the first incident. At that time we knew it was time.


----------



## Tahnee GR

The problem with bone cancer is if the bone breaks, the pain can be excruciating, so it is a balancing act to avoid that final good bye being physically painful for the dog while keeping your dog alive for as long as possible.


----------



## GoldenMum

I agree with Tahnee DR, I lost my Bonnie at almost 13 to bone cancer. But hers was in her mouth. I chose to remove the tumors, but not her jaw and follow up with pain meds and wonderful hikes full of all her favorite things. After almost two wonderful months, I could she she wasn't wanting to eat well, and the tumors were getting big again. I scheduled a date, and the day she passed we hiked, went to petsmart to see chinchillas and birds. She went swimming, we had a wonderful day before the vet came to the house. I put a blanket down, and she crawled into my lap and snuggled. It was a very peaceful passing , and a day full of her favorite things.
I am so sorry you have to make this choice, my heart breaks for you. But, I am so glad that Bonnie Boo's final day was full of things she loved!


----------



## jenverruto

Thank you all so much for your kind words and for taking the time to reply. We made the decision to humanely end his life before the pain got too excruciating and yesterday we said goodbye. He was smiling up until the last minute, getting lots of kisses and being cuddled by his humans. 

His last day we went to the beach. He couldn't run and splash in the water like usual but he sniffed the air and smiled the whole time, while getting lots of attention in his wagon. We laid on the grass near the beach and petted him. Everyone seemed to know his name, saying "awww, hey Buddy!" As they passed us by and others sharing stories of their beloved pets. 

The day he left us he ate a whole deboned rotisserie chicken all to himself! He even looked up halfway through in disbelief, like he was wondering if he was going to get in trouble for devouring such a delicacy. 

The house feels empty and we can't stop crying, everything reminds us of him. It is incredible what energy and love he gave us and we are full of gratitude that we got to share our time on earth with such a hilarious goofball, a sweet and gentle soul.


----------



## 3 goldens

You made the right choice FOR HIM. When my almost 12 1/2 year old IrishSetter was diagnosed with a very aggressive bone cancer in his knee, my vet actually gave us 3 choices--amputate THAT DAY, and hop it had not spread, give him a couple of good days at home becaue by the end of the week he most likely would not be eating or getting up, and then bring him in for final trip, or do nothing. He knew we never go the last option. Our hearts said amputate, but our minds said no, do not put him thru that pain just to have him a few weeks. Besides he already had arthritis in his hips and shoulder. We opted for a few good days at home.

Like your guy, Boots LOVED the beach, be it the real beach or the bay we waded fished in. Long story short, that fes days turned into exactly 10 weeks to theday. And every single day I took him to the bay and I fished and he chased crabs in shallow water, tried to catch shore birds, swam. I always had plenty of fresh water for him.

He loved fruits and veggies and had a worse sweet tooth than any child I have ever known. As a youngster he stole tomatoes, yellow squash, and bell peppers off the vines in my garden! Well, for those 10 weeks we gave him all the tossed salad, melon apples that he wanted. ANd what we had for dessert, so did he. I would make him his own banana split, own strawberry shortcake, slice of apple pie with ice cream, even brownies or chocolate cake. I took him 2-3 times a week and he was putting on weight, (any wonder with all those sweets and fruist) instead of losing. Vet would shake his head and say "I don't understand this."

But the day came the same hardness was in his shoulder. He had not been as active the day before, not as much time in the water, and I told myself it was because he was tired, but I did know better. It broke my heart by I decided to let him go that day. He had had a great 10 weeks and I wanted him to leave this world with his days being fun. I gave him a big dish of Blue Bell Buttered Pecan ice cream and he made his last trip to the vet. This was in '97 and my vet still talks about "Big Red" as he called Boots.

I am so sorry you had to make the decision, but it seems as long as we own dogs we have to. I did in a span of 1 month10 days last year. My golden retriever, Honey, age at least 13 (adopted fully grown 12 years earlier), on Aug. 13 (Lumphoma) and my Great Pyrenees, Shaggy Sept. 23, hemangiosarcoma.

I am one who can not be without a dog (my first was back in '56, yes l956). Some people like me need a dog in their lives at all times. Others need to wait a few weeks or months, and I have known a couple who waited years. As soon as you feel comfortable, get another dog. do not get one until you are ready,. You will know.


----------



## Cpc1972

jenverruto said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words and for taking the time to reply. We made the decision to humanely end his life before the pain got too excruciating and yesterday we said goodbye. He was smiling up until the last minute, getting lots of kisses and being cuddled by his humans.
> 
> His last day we went to the beach. He couldn't run and splash in the water like usual but he sniffed the air and smiled the whole time, while getting lots of attention in his wagon. We laid on the grass near the beach and petted him. Everyone seemed to know his name, saying "awww, hey Buddy!" As they passed us by and others sharing stories of their beloved pets.
> 
> The day he left us he ate a whole deboned rotisserie chicken all to himself! He even looked up halfway through in disbelief, like he was wondering if he was going to get in trouble for devouring such a delicacy.
> 
> The house feels empty and we can't stop crying, everything reminds us of him. It is incredible what energy and love he gave us and we are full of gratitude that we got to share our time on earth with such a hilarious goofball, a sweet and gentle soul.


I am so sorry. That story of his last days made me cry.


----------



## 1oldparson

My thoughts and prayers are with you. You gave your Buddy a wonderful life and he left you with wonderful memories.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I am so very sorry about your sweet Buddy. It's such a difficult decision and you made the best decision for him because you didn't want to see him in pain. Please know I'm thinking about you and your family during these sad days. We simply never have them long enough.


----------

